# Couplers



## nygooch (12 mo ago)

Very Newbie question here... 

I am getting back into trains after 20 years, and 20 years ago my budget was limited so I had a life-like set I ran on a small scale board.

Now I am building a 10' x 5' layout and started with my life-like n-scale set. During my initial build I bought a DCC system (budget is better these days) and a Bachmann EMD SD45 DCC locomotive. 

2 things...
1) The coupler on the Locomotive is much higher than the coupler trucks on the old life-like rolling stock. And advice on what trucks/couplers to get that will match up to the Bachmann loco?
2) I am actually printing my own rolling stock on my 3D printer. Any suggestions on what trucks to buy that would be compatible (same height) with the loco?

I have already learned that changing out the coupler on the loco is a pain in the butt for someone like me with fat fingers.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Post a picture of the issue. As for the trucks, micro train line pretty much makes the best for N scale. You can get the trucks with couplers attached for your printed rolling stock. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I assume the old Life-Like rolling stock has knuckle couplers, and not old Rapido couplers….?


----------



## nygooch (12 mo ago)

Old_Hobo said:


> I assume the old Life-Like rolling stock has knuckle couplers, and not old Rapido couplers….?


No, it has old Rapido. I am going to switch them out to knuckle but unsure what to buy to match the height of the loco. Will try to get some pics up later tonight.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Take vette-kid’s advice and look at Microtrain couplers and trucks….they are the N scale standards….

 Micro Trains coupler conversions


----------



## nygooch (12 mo ago)

My old life-like rolling stock isn't on the conversion page that micro has.... I went with what a local hobby store recommended but they come apart as soon as they hit the uphill grade. I will post pics later


----------



## nygooch (12 mo ago)

Here are pics showing the difference with the stock truck (rapido coupler) and then after I replaced the truck with a micro.

They will mate up (the replacement truck) but as soon as they both start uphill the rolling stock comes off


----------



## nygooch (12 mo ago)

here is a pic on the coupler in the engine. It is a pain to change out.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Couplers should all be a standard height. Either your engine or rolling stock are off. Do yourself a favor and buy a height gauge and check everything before needing around with it. 






Coupler Height Gauge (1055)


N ScaleA helpful tool to insure the couplers are at the correct height.Replacement coupler- use 1023 (001 02 009)




www.micro-trains.com





Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Viperjim01 (Jul 31, 2021)

vette-kid said:


> Couplers should all be a standard height. Either your engine or rolling stock are off. Do yourself a favor and buy a height gauge and check everything before needing around with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem I see is it’s a Bachmann coupler and microtrain coupler. They will mate but not like Bachman to Bachmann or micro train to micro train so they will come apart sometimes.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Viperjim01 said:


> The problem I see is it’s a Bachmann coupler and microtrain coupler. They will mate but not like Bachman to Bachmann or micro train to micro train so they will come apart sometimes.


That is true. Kato to micro train is worse in my experience. But a height gauge should be the first purchase. Then stick with micro train couplers/ trucks

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

nygooch said:


> My old life-like rolling stock isn't on the conversion page that micro has.... I went with what a local hobby store recommended but they come apart as soon as they hit the uphill grade. I will post pics later


If there isn't a specific conversion you may just want to buy the truck assembly and replace your trucks. That's what I do most of the time. They sell them in packs if 10 sets..

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I’d be suspect of the old Life-Like cars…..biggest misnomer in model train names….


----------



## nygooch (12 mo ago)

Just an update on this.... I spent an hour this weekend at the local hobby store with the N-scale expert. We figured out that I needed an offset coupler to bring it down. The problem is that the only offsets out there are to bring the couplers up because there is not much demand for lower offset (most people just shim the coupler. I finally gave in and opened up the frame more and shimmed the coupler down. Now it matches up with the rolling stock and they don't come apart when going up hill.


----------

